# Boot Flex Question / Vans Infuse



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

So my boa system on my K2 Maysis broke :thumbsdown::RantExplode: so obviously I need a new pair. Vans Infuse caught my eye. Only problem is I saw their flex was pretty low, and I remember reading Jed's article:

"Personally I find really soft boots to be junk because they break down too fast. Too soft doesn’t give you support and you have to replace them earlier because they’ll turn to mush quickly, but I guess if some people like super soft boots and don’t mind having to replace them quicker then that’s their choice.

Stiff boots all get more and more flexible as they wear down, so a stiff boot can actually end up with the same stiffness as a soft boot if you use them long enough. Personally I tend to stick to mid stiff and up when it comes to buying boots, but that’s my preference."

I don't have the funds to constantly replace my boots. Anyone have any remarks regarding this to help with my worry about my boots breaking down, or any experience with the Vans Infuse?


----------



## j1nftw1n (Jan 13, 2013)

I ride the stiffealst of stiff boots the 32 prime and I love em. Prior to owning the prime I was riding a pair of vans hi standard. The hi standard were damn comfortable out of box but immediately after my first session on them I noticed major major heel lift, I also happened to injure myself that day. I blamed the non supportive vans and my noodley board, so I swapped out my soft setup for a gnu Billy goat, 32 prime, Burton malavitas. $h1t$ hella pimp and rides like a dream. Anyway back to the topic, my vans had heel lift issue at the tightest setting soooo go try it out.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

j1nftw1n said:


> Anyway back to the topic, my vans had heel lift issue at the tightest setting soooo go try it out.


I saw vans address that issue specifically in their description. Plus it has a boa system for that plus the traditional lacing. Maybe It's fixed?


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> So my boa system on my K2 Maysis broke :thumbsdown::RantExplode: so obviously I need a new pair. Vans Infuse caught my eye. Only problem is I saw their flex was pretty low, and I remember reading Jed's article:
> 
> "Personally I find really soft boots to be junk because they break down too fast. Too soft doesn’t give you support and you have to replace them earlier because they’ll turn to mush quickly, but I guess if some people like super soft boots and don’t mind having to replace them quicker then that’s their choice.
> 
> ...


Did you check for replacement for your broken boa system? Most of that should be under warranty.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> So my boa system on my K2 Maysis broke :thumbsdown::RantExplode: so obviously I need a new pair.


Which part of the Boa broke. Most things are fixable...


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Which part of the Boa broke. Most things are fixable...


I second this. Unless you totally destroyed the thing to it's core you should be able to fix it. BOA will send you any free replacement parts for free as often as you need it. I've already replaced my BOAs twice when I snapped the knobs off a couple times. Kinda annoying, but super easy to fix.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Rookie09 said:


> I second this. Unless you totally destroyed the thing to it's core you should be able to fix it. BOA will send you any free replacement parts for free as often as you need it. I've already replaced my BOAs twice when I snapped the knobs off a couple times. Kinda annoying, but super easy to fix.


Not the knobs. an anchor to the sides for the cables ripped out and as a result the plastic anchors to the tongue were ripped in half by the cable


----------

